# MV Silverwier



## maverick (Nov 16, 2006)

To any members on the forum that sailed with me on the MV Silverweir out of Sunderland in 1963. I think the record still stands for the number of 92 top pistons we pulled and rings changed at six rings per piston on a 11.5 month voyage. Her piston liners were changed in Greenwalls drydock after her maiden voyage and I joined the ship prior to her 2nd voyage. Overheating was the main cause for all this work. Engine type was - P2 Doxford. Ernie Gill was chief engineer and I was married in Newcastle NSW and my wife Anna sailed with me for the next 5 months. A truly happy ship and crew. I believe the ship's captain was Cpt Chew and the junior engineer was Glenndenning from Sunderland who played a fender guitar.(badly) lol

Maverick


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Was the crew from China then? It was in 1968, when it visited Astoria, Oregon.


----------

